# Question about sponge filters and breeding



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm wondering what's your opinions on the best sponge filter brand?

I'm attempting to make breeding tanks between 10 to 20 gallons in size, and it seems Hydro is the best?

Also, I'm not quite sure how the intake rate of sponge filters work. For instance, if I purchase a Hydro III, which is meant for 40 gallons, is that overkill for the fry? I don't know if getting a larger filter is recommended for fry tanks the same way it is for regular tanks (I go 2-3x my filtration rate for my main tanks).

Additionally, isn't the filtration ultimately dependent on the air pump that I purchase? I assume Tetra whisper is a good brand, but I'm not sure if I should get a stronger or a weaker one and how it'll affect the sponge filter suction rate. Any advice on the dynamic between sponge filter specs and air pump specs would be great. 

I don't want to cause my fry to have a hard time swimming, but I would like optimum filtration as well, so I'm not sure what to purchase. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

If you're worried about how fast the water is moving, then get two slower moving filters. It has the same gph with two as it does with one but half the water movement for each.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I run sponge filters on all my fry and breeder tanks which consists of about 30 15 gal tanks. I use one piston pump on all of them. I used some connections that you can adjust the flow for each individual tank.

All my sponges are homemade either by me or a friend.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

Mikolas said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering what's your opinions on the best sponge filter brand?
> 
> I'm attempting to make breeding tanks between 10 to 20 gallons in size, and it seems Hydro is the best?
> 
> ...


I breed plecos full time and I've been useing Hydro sponges for yrs now. They are great. Have you checked out a site called kensfish.com. He has great prices on quality products of all types including excellant foods. The Golden Pearls are now my primary fry food.:fish9:


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

I see.... so anybody have any idea what size hydro and air pumps I should purchase?


----------

